# R32 Intercooler



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning All.

I'm sure it's been covered over and over again, but I'm only finding pretty old threads, so thought I'd start a new one.

I'm looking at intercooler options for the R32. For those that don't know, I don't know the full spec of my car, came with Greddy TD05-16G low mounts, apexi filters, hks boost controller, all old skool stuff.

Not done a lot with the car, due to lack of time to sort wee bits and pieces out, but slowly trying to get it to how I want it.

Whilst changing the timing belt, I've found it has a Greddy 66mm intercooler, but it is in poor condition. Not leaking, but the cooling fins are starting to crumble 😞. I'm going to try cleaning the outside up with some alibrite or something, but expect a new intercooler is the way forward.

What would people recommend? Been looking at different options from Arc, Nismo, Blitz and Trust.

Is it worth paying the extra for an Arc or Nismo cooler, or is it purely paying for the bling of the name?

Is there a down side to going for a Trust cooler over a Arc?
Does anybody have any links where I could see some spec sheets to compare the different models and brands of coolers?

Car currently about 430bhp, but would like to push it further in the future.

I'm seeing prices ranging from about £400 for a type 24f trust, to just over a grand for a 75mm Nismo £800 for a 70mm Arc.

What would people say the power limits are to a circa 70mm cooler, for a road car, in a cool climate in the north of Scotland? Would there be a significant benefit in going for a 100mm cooler for better flow/less pressure drop?

And finally, if anybody has a good one gathering dust in an attic, drop me a message!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Trust intercoolers are excellent. Totally stable air temps for me with a type 29 on a big single. Arc and Nismo are superb….but as you can see, you pay extra for the name.

100mm usually require a lot more fettling to fit. Type 29 needed a lot of careful trimming of bumper metal.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been using an ARC intercooler for 8 years now. I bought the M079 model, and can only say good things about it. It's more than just a brand name. Build quality is great, fitment is spot on, it is lightweight (6.8kg versus stock 8.9kg), cooling efficiency is good, engine response is good, and the cooling fin design is different to conventional intercoolers. Where conventional cooling fins look like /\/\/\/\/\/\/\, ARC intercooler cooling fins look like [][][][][][][][]. They say this creates less air resistance for oncoming air to pass through the intercooler fins to other heat exchangers behind the intercooler (ie. condenser and radiator). Highly recommended!


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the feed back fellows.
I'm now erring towards the ARC, mainly for the bling.... Although still not fully decided.

I may need to wait until next month to order it though, due to finances, and a baby on the way in the next few weeks.

Is there a UK distributer for them? Or any pointers on best Japanese supplier to use? Is there a way of avoiding or reducing I port taxes and duties?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can’t receive taxes etc 

if you ordering via a legit supplier

ARC do not have a European distributor


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ARC Brazing Intercooler SMIC M073 - BNR32 ##140121002


Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR32 Brand:ARC Brazing Manufacture Part#: 1N014-AA065 Stock#: 140121002 Specification: Type : SMIC M073Height : 300mmLength : 600mmWidth : 70mm Material : Aluminum Color : Silver *This is non-stocked item. Must check with us the delivery date before you purchase!! GTR R32




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

That's what I was thinking Matty. From all the websites that I have been looking on, Trust Kimaku seem to be the cheapest, once delivery is added on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

In all honesty you won’t find any difference in day to day with blitz HKS arc etc 

quality for arc is very good as is Nismo


----------

